

Depression. - shssdjks
http://blog.jonathan.sh/depression

======
nam
Thought about letting you know a good book which should just clear things up a
bit. [http://www.amazon.com/The-Wisdom-Insecurity-Message-
Anxiety/...](http://www.amazon.com/The-Wisdom-Insecurity-Message-
Anxiety/dp/0307741206)

------
leonroy
Cheer up sir, depression is a feeling that serves a purpose. It's there to
force you to evaluate your circumstances and resolve whatever is making you
glum.

Use it don't lose it.

------
jonathanmarvens
I didn't even know this was posted here.

@leonroy: I agree and thanks for the tip! @nam: Thank you! I'm gonna check it
out now!

